# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  heat and mass transfer manual

## khaled aljonidee

sixth edition


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rdrmxybw5um



ادعو لنا بالنجاح :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

الله يوقفك ابو الخل ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه..وبالتوفيق :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هي رابط اخر

و الاسئله محلوله بشكل مفصل :SnipeR (62): 

http://www.4shared.com/file/69110877...opera.html?s=1

----------


## amro1988

:SnipeR (94):

----------


## future_mr

مشكور  على الجهد الجميل

----------

